
Low-energy alternative to Blockchain using sampling - henearkr
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.01738
======
henearkr
Originally submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21143914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21143914)

